# Empty and ACTIVE space



## Compaq (Nov 8, 2012)

Some photos have dead space - that being relatively large amounts of space that play no active role in the photograph. There are different compositions that make this space active, and play a huge part in the impact the photograph have on the viewer. See if you don't have any, or think about it sometime when you're shooting.
Here are some recent ones that fit (at least in my opinion).

1



HT mot Månen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



Gunder sine foreldre by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


3



HT siluett by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4



Traktorting + Månen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Nov 8, 2012)

I've got a recent one that came to mind, but it only works as part of a series. 

I'll just post one of the others in the series, and then the main photo.





Hey, where'd everybody go??:


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2012)

OK.  Here's one I took of a local turf farm in the morning fog.  D40, 50mm; 1/5 sec, f/11, ISO 200.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a very cool theme! I like it a lot! I'll add it to the list in the Themes Index!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2012)

So do you think this one qualifies?




193_WashingtonCathedral von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2012)

Compaq said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:heart:*!*


----------



## deeky (Nov 8, 2012)

Been posted elsewhere, but I'll add it here.




IMG_0091b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------

